# blowing coat?



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok folks Im in need of advice here Darla just turned 9 months old and it seems she is matting more often, I comb her every day but these **** mats are getting relentless!! I just combed her out and I just found 2 more on her ears!!! Now she's getting groomed tomorrow and I know I will have her cut down a lil more but what is exactly blowing coat? I mean I feel like when I comb/brush her I see fuzzies a lot lol! She has a straight coat she's not curly but just a lil wave in her chest area! Do these fuzzies go away? My husband is like I feel like I have Darla hair all over me LOL!! Anyways her mats aren't to the skin but close so Im nervous for her because I know shed needs a trim but wanted to ask about this blowing coat how long will she have this? And does the adul;t coat mat bad even if maintained? She's never had her tail or ears or face cut which I won't but anyways maybe I need her not shaved down but shorter on her body etc? 

Is this blowing coat like a year? Any advice Im all ears

Nic & Darla besides that she is one cute lil lady and so smart totally trained not one accident since 41/2 months old and loves to ring those bells I mean like A LOT!!!

Thanks


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like blowing coat. That is about the age both of mine went through it. 
They had to get really short puppy cuts at that time. Now that they're older (almost 3 and almost 2 years) their coats do not tangle nearly as much. They are in longer "puppy coats" which look nice and are pretty easy to maintain. 
Good luck!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is blowing coat too. A shorter cut is the only thing keeping me sane right now.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks this helps a lot! Hope this blowing coat doesn't last but just a few months!

Appreciate your advice and thoughts...

Nic


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As others have said, yup. It's the right age for blowing coat. Most are past the worst of it by 18 months or so. It comes in waves… Kodi blew coat 3 times. the first was about 6-8 weeks and HORRIBLE, the second time was shorter and less, and the 3rd time I noticed it, but it was very manageable.

I was committed to keeping Kodi's coat long, if at all possible, so I combed him out COMPLETELY at least twice a day. (and kept a comb in my pocket all the time!  ) During the worst of it, I also found that it made things much easier if I bathed him every 4 days or so. The cleaner I kept him, the less mats he got, and the easier it was to get them out.

There is no shame in deciding you just don't want to do that, and just cutting your pup short until it's all over. It's a MUCH better idea to do that than to wait until they get matted to the skin so that there is no choice but to shave them naked.


----------

